
Should doctors and or patients have read only API access to the emr? - naveen99
Should doctors and or patients have read only api access to their patients records or their own records in the electronic medical record ?  If yes, how do I convince the medical informatics community ?
======
bradknowles
Am I the only one who thought “elastic map reduce” when I read “emr“?

